# Projector Lamp Designations



## theILLUMINATEDfrog (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a pretty simple question that hopefully one of you can help me with...

what does SA stand for on the end of a lamp identification, i.e. NSH300SA

Want I want to know really, is what the is difference between an NSH300 and a NSH300SA. Is it an adapter thing, color temp, or what?

THANKS!

I know this thread is for lighting, but I was hoping some of the LDs in here could help with a projection-lamp question.

what does SA stand for on the end of a lamp identification, i.e. NSH300SA

Want I want to know really, is what the is difference between an NSH300 and a NSH300SA. Is it an adapter thing, color temp, or what?

THANKS!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Lamp question....*

My wild guess would be "Short Arc". Why are you posting this in 2 forums?


----------



## Footer (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Lamp question....*

****FOOTER MERGED. Please don't double post.**********


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Lamp question....*

SA most likely stands for Short Arc as sk8rsdad pointed out. In the manual for your projector, does it say that your projector can use either lamp? It is best to make sure before using the wrong lamp. If it doesn't fit, don't use it. You don't adapt lamps. As for the question of color temperature, yes there will likely be a difference between the two, but it is difficult to say how much you will notice. 

As Footer noted, there isn't a need to post the same question in multiple forums. The moderators or senior team check through the multiple forums and if a post would be better suited to one forum over another, we can move the post.


----------

